# <<<<Friday Pictures>>>>



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok let get started it's Friday !!


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

Some beers I enjoyed last weekend


















A great cigar


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Brrrrr


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok here's some of mine.







Sunrise in Rockport, TX.







Sunset while duck hunting.







2 Man limit of Redheads Aransas Bay. Monday morning of New Years week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

The "Beast" wins again. 









Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

1. sleeping beauty (it dont take much for ol' knucka head to konk out)
2. not on my watch! (Moose showing a visitor some hospitality)
3. can I come in? (visitor while sitting in popup blind)


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My Jo Jo girl

She's a beast, but I still love her


----------



## Remington (Aug 9, 2010)

My Dad and 3 year old son headed to the blind (sorry, can't rotate)


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My son and daughter

One of my Favs of my son


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Here ya go


----------



## Remington (Aug 9, 2010)

Here ya go[/QUOTE]

Thank you!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice spot


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Some of my favorite pics of a ride in the hillcountry from a few years back.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

A few...


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Had some custom stone work done last spring and added some more this week

1) Dining room wall 
2) Front room
3) Entryway
4) Breakfast bar
5) Back yard done last spring


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Strange brew
MIL
2014 is looking good!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Archer said:


> Had some custom stone work done last spring and added some more this week
> 
> 1) Dining room wall
> 2) Front room
> ...


Looks good...I really like the back yard fireplace!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

skiing in Park City of Christmas break.. 
6 year old tearing it up
sledding with the family
ice skating
new ranch animals.. RVR Bandita Rose and baby bull born in September


----------



## 98113 (Nov 15, 2013)

Found this guy by the truck the other day... poor little bugger couldn't take the cold so he dove in head first. Dang I hate winter.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

We had New Years' Dinner train ride up into the Colorado mountains.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

the truck got some snow.....



took the kiddos to see some monster jam.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

does anyone else see the irony in this picture at McDonalds drive thru?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Custom made drink stand at the ranch....










Wife is into this deer hunting thing. She sent me this pic comparing last years deer to this year...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

Rasta dog 
Ducks from this past weekend


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Some Past Alaska Pics*

Looking forward to the return trip..

Bears da Signs too

Moose is Loose

Caribou Run

Ol Blondie

A huge Moose I met head on in a trail.. Sick I presume

Freedom Flyer

Rest Stop

Motivator


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Part 2*

The Big One ( Denali )

Homer Port

Xenia National Park

Coast Guard

You can tell I'm from out of town .. I was the only one wet wading. 70 outside, water 44...


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

CulturedHick said:


> Some beers I enjoyed last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They had that victory at sea on tap at cock and bull pub in Seabrook a couple weeks ago. Best dark beer I've had all winter


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

carryyourbooks said:


> the truck got some snow.....
> 
> 
> 
> took the kiddos to see some monster jam.


Very cool. You can actually see my companies sticker on that car. It is the black one so it is hard to see in the picture. Our coatings are applied on all the Gravedigger series.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Darn- Im Hungry...*

Calabaza con Pollo Soupa

Ce-veee-cheee

Coho Salmon Topped with a Lemon Shery Vinagerete

Orga$mic $eafood Gumbo - Lobstah, Shrimp, Crawfeech and Oysters

Sauteed Frog Legs, Roasted Tomato and a Succulant Sauced Sqaush

Venison Meat loaf - Simple Spinach Salad

Oyster Dressing

Fresh Turkey - Serrano Cranbery Relish and some Lemon Vinagerte marinated Green beans


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Went fishing this
Morning with my new Billystix rod that I won on Billy's last rod give away contest. This the first fish I caught. What a fight! That Billystix rod is tough. About 36-38 inches. Too long for the measuring stick in the boat. .


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Captain Dave that's a nice stringer of sockeye, is that the Kenai or Russian?


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

These are my Throwback Thursday pics from yesterday on a different site.

The boys and I at Astroworded (how my youngest said it) when they were little and I wasn't.  '98 or '99



Christmas Eve 2004 The one and only time my youngest has seen snow on the ground.



"What? I haven't been tearing up anything, honest!!"



A pic of hubby and I from Thunder Roads magazine in 2005. We did a quick pose for a photographer at Rollin' Thunder, but had no idea they used our picture until my sil picked up a copy of the mag at Lone Star Rally and saw it. We almost didn't know it ran and its my favorite picture of us.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Captain Dave, is that a foot in your last food picture? 

Great pics as usual. I have to spread some before I can give you green!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Outdoors*

First Day Hike at Stephen F. Austin State Park

The 2014 POLAR VORTEX at Double Lake Recreation Area, COLDspring, TX. 14 degreezies


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Took my wife for an afternoon hunt yesterday, no big bucks gave us a chance.....

-this spike came out to feed around 5:45pm, I let him walk

-roadrunner kept us entertained a while


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Arkansas White River Mallards. 3 limits by 10, all backpeddling - toes out.


----------



## 98113 (Nov 15, 2013)

Capt Dave, you make me want to leave work and go cook a huge dinner


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

A few pics from a duck hunt I made yesterday morning.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Mrschasintail said:


> Captain Dave, is that a foot in your last food picture?
> 
> Great pics as usual. I have to spread some before I can give you green!


Thanks Mrschasingtail.... Yea My daughter was holding her 5 month cousin and said, lets put the foot in the pic. There was a time when she used to leave her trademark of the 2 fingers allot. ..

She did remember and said ( see if anyone picks up on the foot )

Funny Times

Here are some pics down memory lane.. This weeks Friday's pics is lacking Food corn anyway.. Last pic I let Papa cook..


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Figured since I was here I'd drop a couple more.

NOT from yesterdays hunt, lol.

My girls after a night in the ER and finally getting moved to a room.

Both Kiddos!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

LOL! I remember those fingers in the pictures. 

TH


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

last Saturday in South texas


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

More links finally done till next deer season

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

my baby turns 16 today..............sad4sm we're taking her to joe's crab shack for a good embarassment!



my marine igloo makes more ice than your yeti.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Somebody's Yeti fell off the boat


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Kewl shirt...

My new motor I'm going to Crowley to pick up in the morning...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Kewl shirt...
> 
> My new motor I'm going to Crowley to pick up in the morning...


That shirt is just wrong buddy!!

That Yammy ain't nuttin' nice!!! Ur gonna make the Blackjack fly!!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

DCAVA said:


> That shirt is just wrong buddy!!
> 
> That Yammy ain't nuttin' nice!!! Ur gonna make the Blackjack fly!!!!


Saw this dude wearing that shirt a few weeks back...LOL...I had to share. I popped the FOURTH powerhead on my 250 HPDI a few weeks back. The first three were warranty deals...this time I'm starting over. That 250 VMAX SHO V6 4.2L 4 Stroke is on a special promotion right now from Yamaha...'Reliable Choice Sales Event' Promo. H&M Marine in Crowley, La sold me one for $16,590. I'm rolling out @ 0500 in the morning to bring that bad boy home. My 2 Stroke days are DONE! :doowapsta


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Saw this dude wearing that shirt a few weeks back...LOL...I had to share. I popped the FOURTH powerhead on my 250 HPDI a few weeks back. The first three were warranty deals...this time I'm starting over. That 250 VMAX SHO V6 4.2L 4 Stroke is on a special promotion right now from Yamaha...'Reliable Choice Sales Event' Promo. H&M Marine in Crowley, La sold me one for $16,590. I'm rolling out @ 0500 in the morning to bring that bad boy home. My 2 Stroke days are DONE! :doowapsta


Cool-cool, that is some serious caballo power, make sure u break er' in good!!

I got a small 4-stroke on my rig, good horsepower and great fuel economy!!


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

dangit Spirit. We might be related. :rotfl:


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

*Birds and Lizards*

Spent the last 2 days traveling around working on my photography.

1. I thinks is a Sharp Shinned Hawk that nailed a dove in our yard.
2 & 3 . Found them at Aransas Wildlive Refuge. The first is about 30" and the second is about 10'.
4. Found the Red Tail Hawk outside Goliad today.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Tarr Balls said:


> dangit Spirit. We might be related. :rotfl:


WOWZERS!! They DO look alike! I got Baby in Bonham. Wonderful roadtrip with the boys - last trip we made just the three of us.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Work panorama



Girl pushups? Not in my house!!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I think Fridays pics. is my favorite thing on 2Cool.I am way computer challenged,a low tech man in a high tech world,and don't even know how to post pics.The pictures you cats and catresses post are fantastic.Very cool and real.Hard to say,but I can feel ya'lls proudness(new word I reckon) in every one.This year I will post pictures,or this machine goes in the trash.


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

spirit said:


> WOWZERS!! They DO look alike! I got Baby in Bonham. Wonderful roadtrip with the boys - last trip we made just the three of us.


Karlie comes from Marthaville, La. We go through lots of tennis balls also.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Tarr Balls said:


> dangit Spirit. We might be related. :rotfl:


More kin? This is Mattie and Minnie Mattie. Actually the small one is Chino, a Chihuahua mix.









Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

nice today on the beachfront


----------

